# Gehen Aale über Land???



## Megalodon (29. November 2005)

Ich habe da mal eine Frage.
Wenn ein Aal Laichreif und in einem See ist, verlässt er das Wasser um eine Weg in einen Fluß zu finden??? Diese Frage interessiert mich sehr, weil es immer eine andere Meinung gibt.

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten!


----------



## nikmark (29. November 2005)

*AW: Gehen Aale über Land???*

Notfalls tut er das ! Soweit ich weiss bevorzugt er dabei aber nasse Stellen (sumpfige Wiesen usw.) Die trockenen Landwege meidet er.

Nikmark


----------



## forellenudo (29. November 2005)

*AW: Gehen Aale über Land???*

Vor allem Erbsenfelder#6


----------



## Hechthunter21 (29. November 2005)

*AW: Gehen Aale über Land???*



			
				Megalodon schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe da mal eine Frage.
> Wenn ein Aal Laichreif und in einem See ist, verlässt er das Wasser um eine Weg in einen Fluß zu finden??? Diese Frage interessiert mich sehr, weil es immer eine andere Meinung gibt.
> 
> Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten!



Hallo & Willkommen an Board...#h
geh mal über die Suchfunktion & den Text 
"Aale mit der Zeitung fangen"

denke so war einmal ein sehr Intressanter Beitrag genannt...denke es wird dich auch Intressieren.!


----------



## Megalodon (29. November 2005)

*AW: Gehen Aale über Land???*

Na, das mit den Erbsenfeldern habe ich zwar auch schon gelesen, aber glauben tue ich das aber ehr weniger. Mir wurde auch schon berichtet das die Kühe melken|bla: !!!


----------



## miramar (29. November 2005)

*AW: Gehen Aale über Land???*

Also ich habe gehört das mit dem "über Land wandern" gehört eher in die Rubrik Gerüchteküche, das kommt daher das sich Aale in Flüssen aufhalten die auch mal gerne unter Hochwasser / bzw Niedrigwasser leiden und dann auf den überschwemmten Wiesen "gestrandet" sind....


----------



## Debilofant (29. November 2005)

*AW: Gehen Aale über Land???*

Naja, zum "Gehen" fehlen wohl ein paar "Beinchen", aber ein paar dutzend Meter über ein feuchtes Sumpfwieschen bzw. durch einen verlandeten Grabenabschnitt schlängeln, das ist wohl auf jeden Fall drin.

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Megalodon (29. November 2005)

*AW: Gehen Aale über Land???*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo & Willkommen an Board...#h
> geh mal über die Suchfunktion & den Text
> "Aale mit der Zeitung fangen"
> 
> denke so war einmal ein sehr Intressanter Beitrag genannt...denke es wird dich auch Intressieren.!


 
Moin Guido,

nun das ist auch ne coole Art zu fischen. Nur geht es um die Frage tun die das wenn die Laichreif sind? Und tun die das aus Instinkt???

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Profi (29. November 2005)

*AW: Gehen Aale über Land???*



			
				forellenudo schrieb:
			
		

> Vor allem Erbsenfelder#6


 
Wir hatten einen Garten am Wiesengraben. Dort wurden alljährlich die Erbsen von den Aalen abgefressen. Abgehalten hat sie nur ein "Aalzaun" aus abgewinkeltem Alublech (Mind. 50cm hoch)
Ich fische seitdem nur noch mit Erbsen auf Aal ! Mit bestem Erfolg !!!

:q :q :q


----------



## angelndes_sofa (29. November 2005)

*AW: Gehen Aale über Land???*

Mit Erbsen auf Aale ? WoW,darauf bin noch nie gekommen.Werde das nächsten Sommer mal ausprobieren.Danke für den Tip ! #6


----------



## Hechthunter21 (29. November 2005)

*AW: Gehen Aale über Land???*



			
				Megalodon schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Guido,
> 
> nun das ist auch ne coole Art zu fischen. Nur geht es um die Frage tun die das wenn die Laichreif sind? Und tun die das aus Instinkt???
> 
> ...



#hMarkus
sowohl als auch ...
denke ich!


----------



## dacor (29. November 2005)

*AW: Gehen Aale über Land???*

als ich letzten sommer in schweden urlaub gemacht habe bin ich fast auf einen aal getreten. haette aber auch eine kreutzotter sein kønnen. blitzschnell war das tier weg.


----------



## AndyAusMonheim (29. November 2005)

*AW: Gehen Aale über Land???*

Hallo zusammen,

diese Frage beschäftigt mich auch bereits seit Jahren und irgendwie sind nirgends fachlich fundierte Antworten greifbar #t

Besteht für in Seen, Tongruben etc. lebende Aale überhaupt die Chance, sich fortplanzen zu können?! Bekannterweise laicht der Aal ja in der Sargasso-See. Wie jedoch kommt er nun dort hin?! Oder scheiden die in Stillgewässern ohne Anschluss an ein Fliessgewäser lebenden Aale bzgl. der Arterhaltung mangels geeignetem Wanderweg aus ;+?!?

Wie soll ein in einem See X lebender Aal den u.U. mehrere Kilometer entfernten Fluss erreichen, zumal bei der heutigen Infrastruktur (Strassen, Siedlungen etc.) der Erfolg einer solchen Wanderung doch eh in Frage gestellt sein dürfte?!?

Fragen über Fragen, aber in meinen Augen äusserst spannend :q

Viele Grüsse,
Andy


----------



## nikmark (29. November 2005)

*AW: Gehen Aale über Land???*

Tja, der Aal ist und bleibt geheimnisvoll. Wie soll man sich sonst erklären, das ohne Besatz weit entfernt vom Rhein ich schon Aale in kleinen Teichen gefangen habe. Ich denke, es ist der unbändige Trieb, dorthin zurückzukehren, wo man zu laichen hat und das ist das Sargossameer. Der Aal wandert bestimmt nicht über Feldwege, aber wie schon gesagt, aus dem Trieb heraus wird er durch feuchte Wiesen etc. den Weg zum Fliessgewässer finden !

Nikmark


----------



## AndyAusMonheim (29. November 2005)

*AW: Gehen Aale über Land???*

Hallöle,

das Aale sich auf feuchten Wiesen etc. ziemlich "leichtfüssig" #h fortbewegen können, sollten all diejenigen wissen, denen schonmal ein Aal aus den Händen entfleucht und im Gras auf Wanderschaft gegangen ist |uhoh:

Allerdings frage ich mich dann zeitgleich etwas ganz anderes:
Man stelle sich einen See, Teich etc. vor, um den herum eine Strasse mit nicht allzu geringem Verkehrsaufkommen verläuft. Diese Gegebenheit gibt es zumindest hier bei mir doch recht häufig...

Und jetzt mal Hand auf´s Herz:
Wer von Euch hat denn schonmal auf einer solchen Strasse einen von einem Auto überfahrenen Aal gefunden #c?!?

Wenn die These mit der Wanderung stimmen würde, dann würde dies wohl mit schöner Regelmässigkeit vorkommen?!

Wobei ich in gewissen Polderregionen unserer lieben Nachbarn evtl. noch eine Sonderbegebenheit sehen würde- da sind die Wege denkbar kurz sowie hinsichtlich des Untergrundes und der Infrastruktur für ein solches Vorhaben zumindest theoretisch geeignet.
Also feuchte Wiesen ohne Strassen etc...

Viele Grüsse,
Andy


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (29. November 2005)

*AW: Gehen Aale über Land???*



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> aus dem Trieb heraus wird er durch feuchte Wiesen etc. den Weg zum Fliessgewässer finden !  Nikmark




Tropfsteinhöle oder wie:q:q:q:q:q dat is ja schon ein dickes TAATÜÜÜTAAATAAA gelle mein freund:q:q:q:q


----------



## nikmark (29. November 2005)

*AW: Gehen Aale über Land???*



			
				Barbenflüsterer schrieb:
			
		

> Tropfsteinhöle oder wie:q:q:q:q:q dat is ja schon ein dickes TAATÜÜÜTAAATAAA gelle mein freund:q:q:q:q



Neh, Neh !

Ich meinte nur, das der Aal mit Sicherheit nicht über staubtrockenen Boden geht. Er zieht notfalls übers Land, dann müssen aber die Bedingungen richtig sein. Sumpf, nasse Wiesen usw.

Mich kriegt Ihr als Boarferkel nie :q 

Nikmark


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (29. November 2005)

*AW: Gehen Aale über Land???*



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> Neh, Neh !
> 
> Ich meinte nur, das der Aal mit Sicherheit nicht über staubtrockenen Boden geht. Er zieht notfalls übers Land, dann müssen aber die Bedingungen richtig sein. Sumpf, nasse Wiesen usw.
> 
> ...





ich lach mich weg hier:q:q:q


----------



## Norgefahrer (29. November 2005)

*AW: Gehen Aale über Land???*



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> Neh, Neh !
> 
> Ich meinte nur, das der Aal mit Sicherheit nicht über staubtrockenen Boden geht. Er zieht notfalls übers Land, dann müssen aber die Bedingungen richtig sein. Sumpf, nasse Wiesen usw.
> 
> ...



Seit wann zählt was gemeint ist |kopfkrat  Es zählt doch was geschrieben worden ist :q :q :q :q :q


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (29. November 2005)

*AW: Gehen Aale über Land???*



			
				Norgefahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Seit wann zählt was gemeint ist |kopfkrat  Es zählt doch was geschrieben worden ist :q :q :q :q :q





der war gut loool:q:q:q:q#6


----------



## DonCamile (29. November 2005)

*AW: Gehen Aale über Land???*

Wenn du Aale in einen Teich ohne Zu und Abfluss in einen Teich einsetzt werden die Aalweibchen wenn sie Geschlechtreif sind nicht mehr im Teich sein. Die sind auf dem Weg in die Saragossa See ! Aber Ohne Zu und Abfluss wie soll das gehen ,ohne das sie aus dem Wasser steigen?Werden sich wohl Nachts durch feuchte Wiesen schlängeln oder ?
http://www.planet-wissen.de/pw/Artikel,,,,,,,BE8E9896D61FE8FEE030DB95FBC31AC3,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.html


----------



## Matzinger (29. November 2005)

*AW: Gehen Aale über Land???*

Nickmark hat Recht:

Aale wandern über taubenetzte Wiesen, oder wenn es geregnet hat (Zitat aus Rute & Rolle).
Habe es selber einmal gesehen. Eigentlich unglaublich. Vielleicht sollte man mal Bärenfallen oder Mäusefallen aufstellen


----------



## brockmaster (29. November 2005)

*AW: Gehen Aale über Land???*

Hey Matzinger,

dann bist Du der erste, der das wirklich verbürgen kann. Ich hielt das bislang für ein Märchen.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## spin-paule (29. November 2005)

*AW: Gehen Aale über Land???*



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> ... aus dem *Trieb* heraus wird er durch feuchte Wiesen etc. den Weg ... finden !
> Nikmark


 
Für mich ein echter Klassiker, dem man die Absicht nicht unterstellen kann!!!
Tatüüüüüüüüüüüüü!!!!!!

Gruß, 
Spin-Paule


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (29. November 2005)

*AW: Gehen Aale über Land???*



			
				spin-paule schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich ein echter Klassiker, dem man die Absicht nicht unterstellen kann!!!
> Tatüüüüüüüüüüüüü!!!!!!
> 
> Gruß,
> Spin-Paule




genau das ist auch meine meinung paul:q:q#6


----------



## Megalodon (30. November 2005)

*AW: Gehen Aale über Land???*

Uiiii viele Antworten, ich bedanke mich dafür. Leider bin ich mit der Frage nicht richtig weiter gekommen. Bei uns in der Abteilung sind wir alle Angler und das Thema hat uns heute so interessiert das auch gleich ein Paar Wetten am laufen sind. Nun brauche ich etwas zum vorweisen (ich will ja gewinnen#6 ).

Petri
Markus


----------



## nikmark (30. November 2005)

*AW: Gehen Aale über Land???*



			
				spin-paule schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich ein echter Klassiker, dem man die Absicht nicht unterstellen kann!!!
> Tatüüüüüüüüüüüüü!!!!!!
> 
> Gruß,
> Spin-Paule



Ich soll mich selber nominieren |kopfkrat 
Nienimmernicht :q 

Nikmark


----------



## forellenudo (30. November 2005)

*AW: Gehen Aale über Land???*



> Mir wurde auch schon berichtet das die Kühe melken !!!


das hab ich noch nicht beobachten können,aber was ich mal gesehen habe das ein Aal bei einer Kuh ins Nasenloch rein ist,und am Ohr wieder raus kam,und hatte dann noch eine Erbse zwischen den Zähnen und war Breit am Grinsen,deswegen nennt man den Aal auch Breitkopfaal:m


----------



## Gunni77 (30. November 2005)

*AW: Gehen Aale über Land???*



> Wir hatten einen Garten am Wiesengraben. Dort wurden alljährlich die Erbsen von den Aalen abgefressen. Abgehalten hat sie nur ein "Aalzaun" aus abgewinkeltem Alublech (Mind. 50cm hoch)
> Ich fische seitdem nur noch mit Erbsen auf Aal ! Mit bestem Erfolg !!!


 
Aalzaun...........:q :q :q Ich kann nicht mehr.


----------



## Phoenix-mk (30. November 2005)

*AW: Gehen Aale über Land???*

Hallo zusammen!
Also ich habe dieses Phänomen einmal in Ungarn an einem kleinen See in der nähe des Balaton erlebt!

Da habe ich in einer Nacht 7 Aale fangen können!
nicht mit der rute sondern mit der Hand auf einer mit Tau benetzten Wiese.
Eigentlich wollte ich mit Boilie und Mais auf Karpfen habe aber keinen gefangen!#q 
Mein Kumpel hat vielleicht blöd geguckt als ich ihm erzählt hatte wie ich die Aale gefangen habe! 

Erbsen habe ich auch schon gehört das die gut sein soll´n vorrallem vom Knallerbsenstrauch 

Gruß
der Phoenix


----------



## Megalodon (30. November 2005)

*AW: Gehen Aale über Land???*



			
				forellenudo schrieb:
			
		

> das hab ich noch nicht beobachten können,aber was ich mal gesehen habe das ein Aal bei einer Kuh ins Nasenloch rein ist,und am Ohr wieder raus kam,und hatte dann noch eine Erbse zwischen den Zähnen und war Breit am Grinsen,deswegen nennt man den Aal auch Breitkopfaal:m


 
Öy nicht das Du nu denkst das ich das glaube!!! 
Das war wohl mehr ein Witz mit dem melken, obwohl .....hahahaha:q


----------



## ForellenMike (30. November 2005)

*AW: Gehen Aale über Land???*

Ja, Aale gehen über Land. Wenn nötig, auch über unbewachsenes Gebiet, dazu scheinen sie das passende Wetter abzuwarten, und wenn dann ALLES nass ist, geht's weiter.
Ich habe vor Jahren einmal an einer interessanten Stelle am Teifi (Fluss in Wales) angehalten, wo ca. 15km oberhalb der Mündung die erste große Felsbarriere kam. Ein natürliches Wehr von mehreren Metern Höhe. Schon ein sehr ernstes Hindernis für Lachse, es zeigten sich aber gerade keine.
Oberhalb des Staus im ruhigen Wasser waren Bachforellen äußerst aktiv unterwegs, wobei zunächst nicht klar war warum, da sie nicht zur Oberfläche stiegen. Es war stark bewölkt und es nieselte. Alle Felsen und das Geröll am Flußufer waren entsprechend glitschig, obwohl frei von Bewuchs oder Algen.
Und dann rief meine Schwester (damals 15 Jahre alt) im Näherkommen: "Iiihhhh, alles voller Würmer hier!" In der Tat: es sah aus, als hätten Kipplader mehrere qm Würmer an beiden Ufern abgeladen. Da ich völlig unvorbereitet war, dauerte es etwas, bis ich erkannte: das waren Steigaale, die das Wetter nutzten, um dieses sonst unpassierbare Hindernis zu "umgehen". Knapp fingerlang waren sie, mit gerade beginnender Pigmentierung. Ich ein Glas mit Wasser gefüllt und einige "Würmer" hineingetan, dann wurde es mir klar.
Ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviele den Weg nicht schafften, und am "Ziel" warteten schon die Forellen...

Also, wenn Aalbabies das bringen, dann traue ich ausgewachsenen Aalen fast alles zu, was Landausflüge mit Hindernissen angeht.

Mike


----------



## Ullov Löns (30. November 2005)

*AW: Gehen Aale über Land???*

|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat 

Das ist doch alles Quatsch hier.

Denkt mal nach!!!

Aale können gar nicht gehen. Sie können höchsten schlängeln oder sich aalen.

Ich habe noch nie einen Aal mit Beinen dran gesehen.#d #d #d 

Uli


----------



## Seebaer (30. November 2005)

*AW: Gehen Aale über Land???*



			
				sundvogel schrieb:
			
		

> |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat
> 
> Das ist doch alles Quatsch hier.
> 
> ...


 
Alles Gute zu Deinen heutigen Ehrentag sundvogel#6 #6 #6


----------



## Seebaer (30. November 2005)

*AW: Gehen Aale über Land???*

Hallo
war über 17 Jahre in der Berufstaucherei tätig. Im Laufe der Jahre haben wir jede Menge Autos usw aus den Fluß geborgen und an Land gebracht. Sehr oft kam es vor das die Autos schon längere Zeit im Wasser waren und für die Aale als Unterschlupf diente.
Am nächsten Tag waren verschlammt-schlängelte Spuren von den Autos zum Main hin zu sehen. 
Wie sich herausstellte waren die Spuren von den Aalen die im Auto ihr Versteck hatten und wieder zurück zum Wasser wollten.
Die zurück zu legende Strecke beträgt ca 40zig Meter. Bis auf einzelne Ausnahmen schafften es die Aale.


----------



## Ullov Löns (30. November 2005)

*AW: Gehen Aale über Land???*



			
				Seebaer schrieb:
			
		

> Alles Gute zu Deinen heutigen Ehrentag sundvogel#6 #6 #6


 
Das ist aber nett!!! Danke, danke!!!! :q :q :q 

Uli


----------



## Matzinger (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Gehen Aale über Land???*

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flussaale
http://www.uni-protokolle.de/Lexikon/Aal_Geschichte.html

So. Jetzt müsste ich eigentlich was vom Wettgewinn abbekommen, oder ? Kontonummer maile ich Dir dann


----------



## CyTrobIc (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Gehen Aale über Land???*



> Wer von Euch hat denn schonmal auf einer solchen Strasse einen von einem Auto überfahrenen Aal gefunden



wie oft siehst du denn überfahrene schlangen ? und davon gibts sicher mehr 

>>> http://www.das-tierlexikon.de/echte_aale.htm

>>> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geschichte_der_Erforschung_der_Aale


----------



## Knispel (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Gehen Aale über Land???*

Es gibt eine weitere atlantische Aal-Spezies: den Amerikanischen Aal, Anguilla rostrata. Erst glaubte man, sie wären gleichen Ursprungs, so ähnlich sind sie in Habitus und Verhalten. Aber vor einigen Jahren zeigten genetische Arbeiten, dass es zwei getrennte Arten sind. Die Laichgebiete müssen aber ziemlich nahe beieinander liegen. Sie wandern in die Flüsse der Ostküste im Februar und sind gerade gefragte Beute von weltweit operierenden "Dealern": Sie kaufen die Glasaale von Fischern und Abenteurern auf, die in günstigen Nächten weit über 10 000 Dollar erbeuten können, und verfrachten die Glasaale zu Aquakultur-Farmen in Asien. Sie erlangen Preise viermal so hoch wie Silber und seit 1995 gibt es an der Ostküste einen "Gold Rush", der teilweise mit Pistolen ausgetragen wird und oft Schlagzeilen macht.

Heftig, soetwas

Habe auch gelesen, das in England sogenannte Aalpatrolien eingesetzt werden, weil das illegale Abfischen von Glasaalen dort mittlerweile kriminell - agressive Formen angenommen hat. Kein wunder von z.Z. 500 € das Kilo. Auch der Vertriebsweg interessiert diese Patrolien, man nimmt an, das ein reger Schwarzmarkt zu "Festlands" - Europäern existiert, welcher mafiös organisiert ist....heftig soetwas. Naja Geld stinkt nicht, hier ist wiedermal das beste Beispiel, wie das "Tier" Mensch das "Tier" Aal ausrottet und soetwas unterstützen wir auch noch mit unseren Besatzaalen.....

wenn sich Aale aber tatsächlich über Land schlängeln, um Gewässer zu erreichen, welche Zugang zum Meer haben, müsste doch eigendlich die Aktivisten von  PETA Streife zum Schutz der Aale laufen und alle Anzeigen, die welche Tot fahren oder einsammeln. Oder einmal Hier schauen : http://www.sfv-bremen.de/Aalschutz_durch_EU.pdf ob das statthaft ist, dass einsammeln von Aalen auf der Straße, Feldwegen, Wiesen, in Erbsenfeldern, aus den Ohren der Kühe oder an den Eutern der selben


----------



## msdstefan (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Gehen Aale über Land???*

Bei uns gibt es in der Stadt einen alten (mindestens 50 Jahre) Teich, in dem ich vor einigen Jahren viele Aale gefangen habe. Keiner konnte sich erinnern, dass dort jemals Aale ausgesetzt wurden. Alle Aale waren zwischen 1 und 2 Pfund schwer, hatten riesige Augen und sehr dicke Knochen. Alle waren Blankaale. Teilweise fängt man heute noch Aale dort, die aber auch nicht größer sind. Kleine Aale gibt es gar nicht. Ich glaube die Aale können einfach nicht abwandern und gehen auch nicht über Land, solange es nicht mal ein Rinnsal zum nächsten Gewässer gibt. 
Bei uns werden Aale, vor allem große, fast nur noch in Teichen gefangen, weil sie eben nicht abwandern können.


----------



## HEWAZA (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Gehen Aale über Land???*



			
				msdstefan schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube die Aale können einfach nicht abwandern und gehen auch nicht über Land, solange es nicht mal ein Rinnsal zum nächsten Gewässer gibt.
> Bei uns werden Aale, vor allem große, fast nur noch in Teichen gefangen, weil sie eben nicht abwandern können.


So siehts aus!!!


----------

